# Heat Question



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I know starting at 6 months a female dog goes into heat,
after that age doesn't she come into heat every six months?
I'm curious and getting mixed answers from searching google.

A dog that hasn't came into heat in 5 months should be going into
it soon if she is not fixed and around male dogs, right?

Sorry I've never really dealt with bitches before and have always
owned male dogs.

EDIT: I read a female goes into heat every 6-8 months


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Tuesday went into her first heat at a little over 6 months and then her second heat 8 months later.

It really depends on the dog and if she is around other intact female dogs as they tend to cycle at the same time.

You have a female?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh thanks! I've noticed my grandpa's girlfriend's bitches all go into
heat almost at the same time...she breeds those Chihuahua things..ugh!

No I don't have a female yet, was planning on looking at an adult fully
mature intact female tonight though someone has they are needing to sell 
because the daughter doesn't have time for it and keeps it crated up all
day long, so I was just wondering if I brought her home around Scooter
if she would go into heat soon, was just curious.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep...your right.

Some times they go into heat right at the 6 month period and other times it can be a little later. For some reason when ever I have had multiple bitches that aren't fixed together they seem to come into heat right around the same time. So one bitch will start one week and the other the very next. Its weird but somehow they do it. 

I also think its a myth that female dogs are hard to manage when there not fixed. I have always lived in a regular housing development and have never had one accidental litter. I have male neighbor dogs too. I just wanted to add that because I hear people saying females are hard because of heat cycle's but I don't agree. I guess its depend's on how you keep your dog.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh poor girl!

Is she a poodle and if so what color and how old?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Yep...your right.
> 
> Some times they go into heat right at the 6 month period and other times it can be a little later. For some reason when ever I have had multiple bitches that aren't fixed together they seem to come into heat right around the same time. So one bitch will start one week and the other the very next. Its weird but somehow they do it.
> 
> I also think its a myth that female dogs are hard to manage when there not fixed. I have always lived in a regular housing development and have never had one accidental litter. I have male neighbor dogs too. I just wanted to add that because I hear people saying females are hard because of heat cycle's but I don't agree. I guess its depend's on how you keep your dog.


The only thing I think thats hard to handle when a bitch comes into 
heat is keeping her away from male dogs if you don't want to breed,
or if your like my grandpa's girlfriend who has several breed of dogs,
you have to keep the female that's in heat with that one particular 
male to ensure they breed and the others don't get to her...it can be a
pain!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Oh poor girl!
> 
> Is she a poodle and if so what color and how old?


Yes, she is full blooded miniature white poodle and 3 years old.
Been passed around a lot, her old owners got rid of her because they
got a new pit bull was their excuse, then there was the whole thing with
the daughter...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

for what it's work it is possiable for girls to only come into heat once a year. Our tibs usualy are on a 9 month cycle, and wonder's mother was like clockwork every 12 months.


----------



## poodleit (Dec 10, 2008)

My female went into her 1st heat right next day after her 1st Birthday 
Present for Mama.
If you have a in-tact male (like I do), he'll let you know a week in advance when female will go into heat 

Nothing difficult about having bitch in heat. Never even put a diapers on her - she kept herself so clean. I found only 2 drops of blood on the floor, and one smudge on her bed.

NEVER let your bitch in heat run free (even in the fenced area always monitor) - there is always a stray dog.
They can smell bitch in heat "long distance" 

The only difficult part for me was keeping my Male away from home for 2 weeks.
I had dates with him every 2nd day, but still


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Heat cycles can indeed vary from girl to girl and then again depending on a certain girls situation.

Just try to mark down on the calender what day you notice her bleeding, then again the next time. That will give you a good estimate to go by. I can vouch for females being in heat actually bringing other females into heat, it is very common!

Scooter will let you know...I mean there will be the typical dominance thing where he and the pup will both want to munt the new girl.

I just want to warn you that with her being intact I am sure that you will need to be extra viagilant with watching out for him lifting his leg! If you catch him and stop him when it 1st starts it will be alot easier to re-enforce when she does come into heat and he is dying to pee all over everthing. As soon as he starts then Cheese will want in on all the peeing everywhere party...so best to stay on them both now!

Also watch her for "marking" if she is near heat and realizes that Scooter is intact...well she will leave her calling card just as easily as he will!

She sure is cute!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Why not de*** her and be done with it? I am not a breeder and all my dogs are my pets and I wouldn't want the stress or hassle of having either an entire male or female around the household. Plus there is quite a bit of evidence that you increase the risk of mammary tumours and pyometra by keeping her entire.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I may choose to have her spayed after the hustle and bustle of
the holidays are over, it's crazy here right now!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep know about crazy - people seem to go quite mad over the holiday season. Everyone here is in such a hurry, rushing about all over the place. It is a little bit contagious too, even without T's latest dilemma, I'm starting to feel on edge and like I'm not on top of things and that time is running out to do everything before Xmas Day.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Yep know about crazy - people seem to go quite mad over the holiday season. Everyone here is in such a hurry, rushing about all over the place. It is a little bit contagious too, even without T's latest dilemma, I'm starting to feel on edge and like I'm not on top of things and that time is running out to do everything before Xmas Day.


Oh I know what you mean, I'm glad it comes around once a year!
I just hopefully did my last Christmas shopping today! UGH! :faint:


----------

